

Politics: A Christmas Message From America's Rich - _pius
http://m.rollingstone.com/entry/view/id/20651/pn/all/p/0/?KSID=1cdff6c5e9a4ac736503d11559ae787e

======
joshontheweb
non-mobile link:

[http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/blogs/taibblog/a-christ...](http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/blogs/taibblog/a-christmas-
message-from-americas-rich-20111222)

